# Using Spare PC to Feed the beast



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello everyone, I have a spare dell d600 with 2 gig of ram and a 100 gig hard drive. Is it possible to hook this PC up to my receiver/home theater system some how so I can stream video/audio to my system and enjoy it on the big screen? What would I need to buy to make this happen? I assume I will need some kind of audio/video usb card to make sure I get the quality right. 

Any suggestion....


Receiver is a Pioneeer Elite VSX84-TSXI


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

All you need is an inexpensive sound card with digital out (co-ax or toslink). You can also use aalog 1/8" to RCA jack (monoprice.com), but digital will sound better.

On the video side, do you have AGP or PCI-X16? DVI to HDMI cables will work, though you'll want a card with good support for non-PC resolutions (16:9 vs 16:10). Many PCIX cards come in HDMI flavors.


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

Do you know if there is a single device I can connect which will handle both audio and video which can then run digitial and component to the receiver?

Thanks for the help.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Some video card have HDMI outs and digital audio ins, then mix the audio with the HDMI out. By most accounts, this is still a shaky proposition, and everyone is waiting for a video card with onboard audio to do DTHD and DD+.

I think I've seen some USB port replicators that have dig audio and VGA video, but the vid quality is going to be pretty horrible.

I'd still with the multi cable, separate vid/sound solution.

What output do you currently have in your system for video and audio? What free slots do you have?


----------



## Guest (Feb 13, 2008)

Sorry for not being more specific in my description. The computer in question is a D600 laptop. So I am going to be limited to what I can plug in externally. Thoughts?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

If you bigscreen has VGA in, use that for video. If not, hopefully you have an S-video output on your laptop. If not, you're into a VGA to component converter, bout $150.

Any old USB soundcard will sound great via digital. The sondigo Callisto is inexpensive and works well, but can be a pain to set up. Creative Labs are probably the most mainstream solution.


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

I use my plasma VGA input with my desktop or laptop and it works fine to display computer screen (1024x768).

You could use your laptop analog output with a 1/8 to RCA cable for audio or buy an external USB sound card.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

how is the picture quality? My goal is to be able to stream video or content from the web to my home theater system. For example, when the DVR craps out, I can use the net to catch up on a show.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Should be better than a computer monitor at the same resolution, will have much better contrast.


----------



## Guest (Feb 14, 2008)

Do you know if there is a way to get the picture to be better? Wouldn't S Video be a little better than VGA?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Nietzsche said:


> Do you know if there is a way to get the picture to be better? Wouldn't S Video be a little better than VGA?


VGA should be a great picture, what about the quality do you think you might be unhappy with?

S-video will be a great deal worse than VGA, not better.


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

What HDTV do you have ?

What is it native resolution ?

JP


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2008)

I have a Mitsubishi Diamond rear projection. Now I know I need to get a new flat panel but until recently we never used it and it is basically brand new. Supports 480/720/1080


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

Ok. You say that it supports many resolution up to 1080i, but what is it's "native resolution" ?

If you do not have the answer, what is the model number ?

JP


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2008)

So the native resolution is 720. Anyway, I got the soundblaster external USB, have a VGA cable, digital optical out to receiver, and then the 3.5 from my computer to the soundblaster. Is that really all there is to it?


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Should be it, plug it all in and see if it works.


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

Nietzsche said:


> So the native resolution is 720. Anyway, I got the soundblaster external USB, have a VGA cable, digital optical out to receiver, and then the 3.5 from my computer to the soundblaster. Is that really all there is to it?



Yes that is all you need ! 

Enjoy !

JP


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

So the audio sounds pretty good but for some reason I can't get the image out to my big screen. I have an SVGA cable hooked from my laptop to my big screen but no go. Any ideas? I have pressed Function and F7 and tried all combinations.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2008)

On a side note the TV is actually native 480p, not 720 as I thought before. It goes up to 1080i but that is not its native resolution.


Thanks


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

1080i support but the native resolution is 480p? Please post the make and model # of your TV.

Try right clicking on your desktop, and going into advanced display options. You'll find the settings you need in there.


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

Try to change your laptop resolution to 640x480 first. Increase the resolution to 800x600 after that.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

Problem is I have read that my bigscreen for VGA wants 640x480. I have read there are some pieces of software which allow you to set custom video settings on your laptop. This could help since my settings don't go down to 640X480.

Thoughts? Ever heard of software like this?


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2008)

TV is a Mitsubishi 55511 55 inch rear-projection.


----------



## imbeaujp (Oct 20, 2007)

Nietzsche said:


> Problem is I have read that my bigscreen for VGA wants 640x480. I have read there are some pieces of software which allow you to set custom video settings on your laptop. This could help since my settings don't go down to 640X480.
> 
> Thoughts? Ever heard of software like this?



I am sure your laptop can output at 640 x 480. This is a MS Windows basic option. Go to "Control Panel" / "display" / "settings and set the resolution.

But at this resolution and with a big screen like that, do not expect too much...


----------

